# Ayuda con mis primeras cajas de 3 vias



## Ofesad (Sep 7, 2009)

Buenas a todos/as!.

Primero cabe presentarme, soy Marcelo (u Ofesad, como prefieran), de Córdoba capital.
En mi busqueda de conocimiento por entender como armar y que comprar para armar unas buenos baffles, he terminado en este foro.

Paso a comentarles...
Mi idea es armar (durante lo que queda del año), un par de cajas de 3 vias bass reflex para un sintoamplificador Yamaha (a comprar en un par de meses cuando ahorre).

Sin duda seria mas facil comprar unas JBL u Technics usadas, pero rondan los 350 u$s (el par) y por esa plata, he estado haciendo numeros y me es mas redituable armar algo yo (aunque solo sé soldar con estaño y soy nulo en carpinteria ).
Pero, si estos me salen bien, seguramente seguiré armando más bafles para tener un lindo Home Theater.

Ahora bien, bajo las especificaciones del Sintoamplificador, deberia tener un par de cajas de 90w RMS MINIMO.
Mi idea es llegar al menos a 150w, que seria un buen numero.

El tema construccion, lo voy a dejar para mas adelante, lo que me preocupa realmente es los componentes.

Lo que tengo en mente es lo siguiente:
Potencia total: 150w
Impedancia: 8 omh.
Woofer: 12" 100w RMS (minimamente)
Medio: 5" 50w RMS (minimo)
Tweeter: Tipo domo de 50w (minimo).
Crossover: tema aparte, despues vemos 

Hay que recordar que los tengo pensados para utilizarlos mayormente con musica (en lo cual soy muy exigente con la ecualización y calidad del audio)  y en segundo lugar peliculas.

Buscando en internet me encontré con unos lindos woofer:
Marca: Dus Audio
Modelo: Beetle L12W
Medida: 12"
Impedancia: 8 omhs
Potencia: 250w RMS
Sensibilidad: 96db
Rango de Frecuencia: 45hz ~ 3500Hz
Precio: u$s 44c/u.

El precio es accessible y he visto buenas críticas.
Pero antes de comprar queria consultar si es una buena opción y, sino, que otra me aconsejan (de similar o menor precio).

Asi mismo, encontrar tweeters de calidad y, sobretodo, tipo domo, hoy por hoy, resulta muy complicado.
Los unico que he encontrado en internet son los Moon y no les tengo mucha confianza...

Por eso aprovecho para preguntar si deberia cambiar por un tipo bala o un supertweeter (por ejemplo, un Selenium ST320 Supertweeter... aunque se me va un poco de presupuesto...ops y si vale la pena el cambio o podria llegar a encontrame con agudos aturdidores...

Por ahora eso nomas...

Desde ya muchisimas gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer y, en lo posible, colaborar con algun comentario, recomendación, etc.
Mientras, sigo leyendo los Post-it para informaciónrmarme mas sobre el tema.

Saludos desde Córdoba.

Ofesad


----------



## Emi77 (Sep 8, 2009)

Buenas.
Lo mas recomendable es que leas el post de Ezavalla de como diseñar las cajas y con el Winisid simules la respuesta de cada driver, tenes que buscar una respuesta lo mas plana posible, si lo que buscas es un audio hogareño decente.
Respecto del woofer no se si es un poco grande, yo creo que con uno de 10 estas mas que sobrado.
El tweeter si es domo mejor, como que un bala te va a romper el oido. Se pueden conseguir buenos pero valen linda plata, una alternativa son los Tonhalle.
Lo que respecta a potencia, creeria que con 100w por caja estas mas que sobrado.
Y seguro que vas a tener que armar un sub-woofer para cubrir las frecuencias mas bajas.

Bueno seguro los chicos te van a guiar mejor que yo.. SALUDOS!


----------



## Ofesad (Sep 8, 2009)

Emi77 dijo:


> Buenas.
> Lo mas recomendable es que leas el post de Ezavalla de como diseñar las cajas y con el Winisid simules la respuesta de cada driver, tenes que buscar una respuesta lo mas plana posible, si lo que buscas es un audio hogareño decente.
> Respecto del woofer no se si es un poco grande, yo creo que con uno de 10 estas mas que sobrado.
> El tweeter si es domo mejor, como que un bala te va a romper el oido. Se pueden conseguir buenos pero valen linda plata, una alternativa son los Tonhalle.
> ...




Gracias Emi77! Buen aporte!!

El tema del woofer es cierto, tal vez sea un poco grande, pero como estoy siguiendo un modelo de caja tipo Technics / JBL, suele usarse esta medida. Ademas que por el precio, no creo que encuentre algo mejorcito...

Los Tonhalle los vi hace rato y parecen lindos, el problema es que el que tienen tipo domo es de 6ohms y yo buscaba de 8ohms. Ademas, en la especificacion (Lista de precios) dice que es de 3W RMS 

En el plano que tengo (y en algunas notas que he visto en internet), aconsejan que todos los componentes sean de 8ohms con 50w RMS minimamente.
Pero si me decis que con 6ohms y el resto de los componentes en 8omhs va a andar igual de bien, los tomo en cuenta, a menos que encuentre otra cosa. 

Como novedad ya me compré una Fresadora / Router Black & Decker para madera y una fresa plana  para poder hacer bien las cajas (me costó todo 390$), en especial para hacer los huecos para los parlantes y pulir bien los bordes 


Si tenes cualquier otra recomendación sobre los componentes, marcas y modelos, espero la compartas ;-)

Saludos desde Córdoba.

Ofesad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2009)

Ofesad dijo:


> Los Tonhalle los vi hace rato y parecen lindos, el problema es que el que tienen tipo domo es de 6ohms y yo buscaba de 8ohms. *Ademas, en la especificacion (Lista de precios) dice que es de 3W RMS*



Sep...pero en la página de anuncio dice "Potencia maxima 120W", así que debe haber un error en alguna parte (es probable que sean *30W* RMS) que debería ser recontra suficiente para los niveles de potencia que estimás manejar. Te recomiendo que los consultes vía mail, por que son muy amables para contestar (al menos conmigo lo fueron) pero suelen demorarse un par de días...

También te recomiendo que no te guíes por cajas que hayan en Internet, a menos que sea para tomar ideas y formatos generales. Hacer eso es un error, por que seguramente no vas a conseguir los mismos parlantes que vienen en esas cajas, con lo cual el volumen de la misma va a estar lejos de ser el que vos debes usar...

Leé el tema que te dijo Emi77 y los links que ahí están indicados. Vas a ver que diseñar un baffle es simple cuando sabés lo que tenés que hacer (los medios y tweeters no juegan mucho en el diseño). Acá no hay magia negra ni experiencias extrasensoriales...los baffles se diseñan matemáticamente y suenan tal como los has diseñado...

Si querés ver un ejemplo (aunque tiene algunas cosas mas sofisticadas), fijate este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-1-caja-22329/

PD: No importa que tengan 6 o 4 ohms. Lo que importa es la cifra de sensibilidad (o SPL le suelen llamar algunos), por que la comparación de esa cifra, con la del woofer y la del medio te dirá si tenés que atenuar (paddear) el tweeter o nó.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola tocayo, bienvenido al foro!
En medios usaría el RM5 de Thonalle, y en agudos el que miraste. No son 3 Watt. Y ni hay un error. Soporta 3 Watt si no usás divisor de frecuencias, o sea si le mandás graves y todo, cosa que sería ridícula. Si usás las frecuencias de corte que te dicen soporta los 100 y pico que dice. Esto me lo contestaron cuando les pregunté por mail.

Saludos y espero te sea útil... En graves no sé qué recomendarte, los Selenium son buenos y se consiguen fácil, pero el de 10PW3 por ejemplo no llega muy abajo en frecuencia... (fijate este post, cerca del final o de la mitad en adelante maso, con respecto al Selenium, yo hice una caja que me falta sintonizar)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/index5.html


Te paso lo que le escribí a Audifan, y lo que me contestó (Kuster):

*Escrito por mí:*
Por otra parte, tengo una duda respecto de las potencias (RMS). Para
el modelo RM5 figuran 100 W RMS a 500 Hz, pero en el listado de
precios figura como de 20 Watts RMS... Cuál es la correcta?

Tengo una duda similar respecto de los 2 Tweeters (T13DR y T253) que
figuran con una potencia (musical supongo) de 120 Watts pero en el
listado de precios figuran como de 3 Watts. Me parece que un parlante
de 120 Watts "musicales" debería tener al menos unos 10 Watts RMS, por
lo cual me gustaría que me aclararan si están mal los datos en el
listado de precios o efectivamente son de 3 Watts RMS.

*Respuesta audifan:*

La potencia que figura en la lista es la que soportan de manera directa, sin crossover, si los cortás a 500 Hz soportan 100 w RMS, cuanto mas abajo los cortás menos soportan y si los cortás mas arriba soportan mas, por ejemplo con el crossover de 3 vías nuestro tanto el tweeter como el rango medio soportarían hasta 120 W RMS, los cortamos en 650 y 5000 Hz, nosotros usamos la potencia RMS, la pico ó musical es anecdótica, a veces la ponemos porque muchas la toman como referencia, pero lo que verdaderamente importa son los RMS, espero haber sido claro, sino volvenos a consultar.


Tal como te decían, atienden muy bien los mails. 

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Emi77 (Sep 9, 2009)

Evalua estos parlantes que se ven buenos. Es complicado conseguir en Argentina unos parlantes de muy buena calidad o audio hi-fi.

http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/


----------



## Ofesad (Sep 9, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Sep...pero en la página de anuncio dice "Potencia maxima 120W", así que debe haber un error en alguna parte (es probable que sean *30W* RMS) que debería ser recontra suficiente para los niveles de potencia que estimás manejar. Te recomiendo que los consultes vía mail, por que son muy amables para contestar (al menos conmigo lo fueron) pero suelen demorarse un par de días...
> 
> También te recomiendo que no te guíes por cajas que hayan en Internet, a menos que sea para tomar ideas y formatos generales. Hacer eso es un error, por que seguramente no vas a conseguir los mismos parlantes que vienen en esas cajas, con lo cual el volumen de la misma va a estar lejos de ser el que vos debes usar...
> 
> ...



Gracias!! Ya he estado leyendo mas del tema. Aunque me mata la terminologia técnica ya que no es mi area 
Pero vamos para adelante nomas!!

Es cierto lo que decis que varia mucho, pero solo las tengo como referencia como para tener una idea de que medidas deberia tener, es decir, el espacio que va a ocupar la caja y que elementos podria necesitar para hacerla.
No creo que varie tanto el tamaño final si se respetan los tamaños de los parlantes y caracteristicas en general.
Obviamente, que si uso las mismas medidas con otros parlantes no va a sonar como deberia (bah, tal vez si, pero seria monumental la suerte), pero fuera de eso, lo tengo como referencia para el diseño, y los cortes de madera que necesito.
Resumiento, los tomo de referencia como diseño, no como "acustica".

El tema del Tweeter, sigo viendo. Si vos decis que con los Tonhalle de 6ohm va a andar bien, creo que podria considerarlos. El tema potencia de los mismos es lo unico que me preocupa.



NEO101 dijo:


> Hola tocayo, bienvenido al foro!
> En medios usaría el RM5 de Thonalle, y en agudos el que miraste. No son 3 Watt. Y ni hay un error. Soporta 3 Watt si no usás divisor de frecuencias, o sea si le mandás graves y todo, cosa que sería ridícula. Si usás las frecuencias de corte que te dicen soporta los 100 y pico que dice. Esto me lo contestaron cuando les pregunté por mail.



Gracias, tocayo!! 

Interesante información!! Y los precios son accesibles! Creo que podria llegar a decidirme por uno de esos si la información que me decis es correcta (no dudo de vos, sino de la gente de Tonhalle).



NEO101 dijo:


> Saludos y espero te sea útil... En graves no sé qué recomendarte, los Selenium son buenos y se consiguen fácil, pero el de 10PW3 por ejemplo no llega muy abajo en frecuencia... (fijate este post, cerca del final o de la mitad en adelante maso, con respecto al Selenium, yo hice una caja que me falta sintonizar)
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/index5.html



Si, yo tambien sueño con Selenium pero se me va de presupuesto. Estimo gastar 200$ en cada Woofer y 100$ en los demás (Medio y Tweeter).
Además queria apuntar a un 12" por el rango de frecuencias, ya que hasta que me arme o compre un subwoofer, va a pasar un buen tiempo (estimo que para mediados del año que viene) y no me quiero quedar sin un buen nivel de bajos.
Los que puse estan sumamente accesibles y parecen muy buenos. Es mas, creo haber leido en un post en este foro sobre alguien en BsAs que les hizo varios laburos para la marca Dus Audio...



NEO101 dijo:


> Te paso lo que le escribí a Audifan, y lo que me contestó (Kuster):
> 
> *Escrito por mí:*
> Por otra parte, tengo una duda respecto de las potencias (RMS). Para
> ...




Gracias, tocayo!!

Los tengo anotados como primeros en la lista en materia de Tweeters a menos que encuentre algo mejor!!
Aun asi, me preocupa que no dé la potencia que dicen dar...  Aunque siendo una marca no muy comercializada, tal vez no tengan por que mentir...



Emi77 dijo:


> Evalua estos parlantes que se ven buenos. Es complicado conseguir en Argentina unos parlantes de muy buena calidad o audio hi-fi.
> 
> http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/



Los he visto!! Se me re van de presupuesto!! ops:
Para los que son de Córdoba, seguro conocen Ecust. Ellos usan estos parlantes (no me cabe duda, ya que me los ofrecieron a 69u$s el Medio de 6" y cumplen exactamente con las caracteristicas que estan en esa web.).
Son muy lindos y vendrian bastante bien, en especial el de 6".
Pero el tema plata es complicado.

Por cierto, aprobecho para preguntar, es realmente mejor el kevlar?? O mejor dicho, al ser un material poco tradicional para parlantes, que respuesta da sobre el sonido, ya que normalmente se hacen papel, plastico, y no se que mas...
Es decir, que diferencia, mas allá de la obvia resistencia del material / dureza, ofrece el Kevlar?. Que le aporta y que le resta al sonido?


Gracias a todos por la buena onda y la información!!

Cualquier cosa si saben de buenos tweeters  por menos de 150$, avisen!!

Saludos desde Córdoba.

Ofesad.


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ofesad dijo:


> Por cierto, aprobecho para preguntar, es realmente mejor el kevlar?? O mejor dicho, al ser un material poco tradicional para parlantes, que respuesta da sobre el sonido, ya que normalmente se hacen papel, plastico, y no se que mas...
> Es decir, que diferencia, mas allá de la obvia resistencia del material / dureza, ofrece el Kevlar?. Que le aporta y que le resta al sonido?
> 
> Ofesad.



Por lo que tengo entendido, el Kevlar es bueno pero hay que usar muy cuidadosamente los filtros, para evitar los picos de resonancia que tienen en frecuencias altas (hablamos de un woofer , claro).

Acá hay algo de información:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/analisis_altavoces/materiales.htm

Saludos!
Marcelo,


----------

